# Bass tracks live, midi? pre-recorded?



## Gryphon (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys, looking for suggestions,
I am looking to play live, it's me and a drummer. We would like to add some bass to the mix (without adding someone to split $ and try to schedule around). 

Is it better (or even possible) to download midi tracks of bass for the songs (going to be 80s rock and modern song intensive) and play to them, or would it be easier to record the tracks, and play them through an ipod > PA system live?

Thanks


----------



## Genome (Feb 23, 2012)

The second option, definitely, with a click sent to the drummer.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 23, 2012)

We used to have the recorded bass tracks coming out from our MP3 going into the PA, worked well but once we got a real bassist, sound quality was better.


----------



## Gryphon (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, look like we'll record them and then put that through the PA System in the mean time.


----------

